# Haunts in Germany



## THN

Hey ^^
My name is andrew. I´m from Germany and i´m 13 years old. Sorry, for my bad English ^^
I don´t know where i must post this thread, so i do it here. All I want to say is, that Halloween becomes bigger and bigger in Germany. The Germans are fans of the American home haunts und haunted attractions. Many people make haunts like you. There is a little Forum in Germany like this. ( www.hauntedgermany.de)
We venerate the American haunts. I have a own home haunt too. Wwith youre how to´s we can build our home hanut bigger and better. so thanks. Bye bye & "tschüß" from Germany ^^ and happy halloween


----------



## sharpobject

Hi and welcome !!! You found the right place for all kinds of ideas for your haunt. Your head will be spinning in no time.


----------



## THN

oh, yeah ^^ I really found intresting topics for prop building. This Forum is very inspiring (I don´t know much English words, maybe I make mistakes...) And maybe I post a how-to Thread.


----------



## GothicCandle

glad to here Halloween is spreading! It's a great holiday!!! Your English seems fine to me, good job. I wish I spoke German, I think its a pretty and interesting language. I have an aunt who studies it. Welcome to hauntforum, hope you like it here!


----------



## THN

thanks ^^ yes, this forum is very nice. Maybe I can translate you some English sentence in German. 
But I don´t think German is a pretty language. Verbs in English are much easyer. Hmm.. back to Halloween 
Maybe I can give you some links to German haunts where you can see what the Germans do. 
I know a German who build a home haunt like terror syndicate, because he loves this Haunt really. I like the big haunted attraction "Netherworld" in Atlanta.

In Germany it is midnight. And bad weather... thunder and rain. But its really spooky ^^ :devil:


----------



## GothicCandle

I like most languages. I sent you a visiter message. there should be a little number near your name at the top where it says "welcome" 

I think all languages are interesting, though im not fond of english...i think this is because since it's my native language, and i speak it almost all the time, it has become boring.


----------



## THN

If you must to learn a language you hate, English becomes verry pretty... I must to learn French and I hate it :googly:



what did you mean with "welcome" 
I don´t understand.... sorry


----------



## THN

Yes, now I understand. I send you a visiter Message back in you´re Profil


----------



## Hauntiholik

Welcome to the forum THN!


----------



## GothicCandle

oh i hate french! it is very difficult! impossible i think. I'm not even sure how french people learn! I took two french classes and tried very hard to learn, didn't do so well. I might have had a bad teacher, but who knows!?


----------



## THN

thanks, it seems i´m welcome. Nice ^^ check out this German Halloweenhomepage: www.hauntedgermany.de go on "Bildergallerie" and than on "Galerie der Toten". You can see pictures of the German Home Haunts. Maybe its intresting for American Halloween experts ^^


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

THN, Hallo. Freut mich, Sie hier auf dem Forum haben. Ihr Englisch ist gut und es ist leicht, Sie zu verstehen, also mach dir keine Sorgen. Wenn Sie die Registerkarte "Suchen" verwenden, werden Sie in der Lage, alles, was Sie sind neugierig zu finden, Halloween in Zusammenhang stehen. Greetings from California, USA, wir sind froh, dass Sie ist dieser große Forum!


----------



## THN

hey, youre German was not bad ^^ There are a few little mistakes, but I understand very well ^^ Yes, I know the "search" button from German forums. 
Very nice ^^ I like this Forum ^^ maybe the other German Halloweenfreaks come in this Forum, too ^^ 
Thanks at all Members from this Forum for the how-to´s. The help very good ^^


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

The more the merrier THN, send 'em all this way!


----------



## THN

i´m so sorry, but I don´t understand what you mean... what means merrier?


----------



## GothicCandle

Merrier means more happy. If more people come every one will be more happy.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

mehr das fröhlichere


----------



## THN

thanks now I understand... its funny to talk with Americans ^^ I don´t do before. 
My English teacher means, it will be good to read with English people... So I learn more vocabularys ^^ 
Whats the time in America?
In Germany its 1:30 (in the night...) I have holiday, so I can go late to bed.... haha XDD


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

It's currently 4:28pm Tuesday 8-25-09


----------



## THN

funny ^^ Whats the best Haunt youre ever visit?


----------



## GothicCandle

on the west coast where i am it is 4.42 pm


----------



## THN

hmmm... My parents sleep already, but i´m to lezily to go sleep ^^ I must stand up and walk to the bed. Thats havey ^^ hahaha


----------



## THN

sorry, but I must to sleep...parents...but its 1:47pm now... (in the Night) Wwhen I write threads at German day, you sleep...


----------



## GothicCandle

THN said:


> hmmm... My parents sleep already, but i´m to lezily to go sleep ^^ I must stand up and walk to the bed. Thats havey ^^ hahaha


lol, i get that way. lol. whats "havey"?


----------



## scareme

Hi and welcome to the forum. Do kids go from house to house trick or treating on Halloween night in Germany? Here at my house about 500 kids come that night.


----------



## THN

Yes, in Germany there Trick or Treaters... But only 20 in the hole town... 
I wont say ´"heavy" not hevay...... omg...


----------



## THN

lool... In this Forum is now nobody online... In Germany its morning and the sun begin shining... (omg, I don´t know how to write it...)


----------



## PeaVey

scareme said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. Do kids go from house to house trick or treating on Halloween night in Germany? Here at my house about 500 kids come that night.


they do, but it's still not very usual here - there are very few kids doing that, cause not many adults know about tot 

We buy sweets every year and have to eat them after 31.th on ourselves 'cause nobody came to trick or treat 

btw. welcome THN


----------



## THN

PeaVey said:


> they do, but it's still not very usual here - there are very few kids doing that, cause not many adults know about tot
> 
> We buy sweets every year and have to eat them after 31.th on ourselves 'cause nobody came to trick or treat
> 
> btw. welcome THN


haha ^^ We eat our sweets for ourselves, too ^^^We buy more than we need...


----------



## Vlad

Welcome to the forum THN.


----------



## beelce

Welcome THN....we have other haunters from Germany here on this forum...you just need to look around for them...


----------



## THN

I know because there with the same name to in the German Halloween Forum. PeaVe, shadowtheme... and so on...


----------



## stick

Welcome to the forum THN. I am from Virginia and dont kill me for bad English and I will not kill you.:smoking:


----------



## THN

ok ... deal!


----------



## KINGS CRYPT

Welcome:jol:! Wow, at 13 you sure seem to speak English pretty darn well....I don't think anyone will kill you for your bad English Haunt Forum ist sehr gut, geniesst.....I took german for two years, but never really caught on , hope I said that right!


----------



## Death's Door

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!!


----------



## THN

yes, the modern haunters are younger time to time. I make the kreativ work and build the props together with adult persons...
I think my English is ok...Sometimes ^^
your German sentence was very well, I understand ^^ 
Only the "geniesst". But who is intrest for little mistakes?


----------



## THN

hmmm... in Germany Halloween is nearly one day later then in America.


----------



## scareme

What day is it on. Here it is Saturday, October 31.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

hahaha! don't worry about your english...alot of people on here can't get english verbiage on here and we speak it! im one of the worst offenders!

anyway, greetings and welcome! :lolkin:


----------



## THN

thanks for the geetings ^^^and thaks for the lovely "welcome"


----------



## pyro

velcome


----------



## kobolt

scareme said:


> What day is it on. Here it is Saturday, October 31.


 it's the same day! just another timezone! i think 6 or 8 hours "later"


----------



## Haunted Bayou

My birthday is Nov 1st but I always figured it was Halloween somewhere.

Welcome to our fun family. It is great to have more international members. I looked at your link, and I already found a make-up idea.

The more you practice writing on this forum, the better you will be at it so post a lot. 
The rest of us do.

BTW I love the old paper mache' decorations from Germany.


----------



## Spooklights

Welcome to the forum! And don't mind the english; I was born in Curtis Bay, Maryland....home of the worst accent anywhere.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Welcome Aboard THN!
Hope you have a Sinister Season!!


----------



## THN

thanks, its great to here an american get an idea from the german forum ^^


----------

